# Agressive male



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

I introduced my broken brindle female (who's mated before) to a male who hasn't been bred before. The male immediately started swishing his tail and attacking the female. At first i thought they were just mating so i watched them for a bit. He continued to jump her so i took her out to look her over just to make sure and i noticed a couple of bites on her back. I removed her and put some antibiotic cream (no pain reliever) on the bites.

Now i'm wondering what i should do with the boy, should i try again in a couple of days or should i go ahead and cull him?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Who was placed in who's cage? I'd give him one last shot in a few days...


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

In my book, and for my animals, aggression is generally unacceptable and a reason to cull[remove from breeding program] regardless of how the mice were introduced.

I suppose the only exception I can think of would be if the buck were extremely valuable for breeding, if he were the only buck with those color/coat genes or his type were so severely superior to my other bucks that not breeding from him would create a set back in my breeding plans then I may consider giving him a second try, and probably intro him to 2 does instead of one in a cage they were already established in, but like i said he would really have to be something special.


----------

